# Custom Betta Carvings!



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Now I honestly thought it was impossible to carve such a beautiful fish, however Casa De Ortiz Carvings proved me wrong! While here in Florida I found the center piece for my betta collection, a custom Half-Moom Silver Cedar Betta Carving! Please follow the link and take a look!

*Custom Betta and Fish Carvnings by Casa de Ortiz​*


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

they look great :-D


----------



## Hopeseeker (Feb 6, 2012)

Want!!! Lol!!!


----------

